# Advanced key



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Could anyone tell me what exactly is it and is it worth it.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

From what I believe this is keyless entry, so as long as the key is in your pocket or bag you can press a button on the car door and the car will either unlock or lock. Since all TTs have keyless start I think this is all it does. Too be honest if they didn't have keyless start I would probably have gone for this option but it isn't a massive pain to open the doors with the key so I personally wouldn't bother.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

glund91 said:


> From what I believe this is keyless entry, so as long as the key is in your pocket or bag you can press a button on the car door and the car will either unlock or lock. Since all TTs have keyless start I think this is all it does. Too be honest if they didn't have keyless start I would probably have gone for this option but it isn't a massive pain to open the doors with the key so I personally wouldn't bother.


Cheers I thought so yeah not going to bother.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

glund91 said:


> From what I believe this is keyless entry, so as long as the key is in your pocket or bag you can press a button on the car door and the car will either unlock or lock. Since all TTs have keyless start I think this is all it does. Too be honest if they didn't have keyless start I would probably have gone for this option but it isn't a massive pain to open the doors with the key so I personally wouldn't bother.


Exactly what I said somewhere..if the choice was between normal key and advanced key, the choice would have sense..
But I don't see so difficult press a button on the key with my hands full..some people say is easy to open the car with bags,but if you have a free hand for the door handle, you have it for the button on the key!!


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, I really like my keyless entry. I have not actually handled the key since I took delivery of my TT in early January. Life is just a fraction nicer when you don't have to fish around in your pocket (or handbag presumably) every time you get into or out of your car.

When carrying bags or maybe something heavy in both hands you just walk up to the boot, open it as though it was already unlocked and put your stuff in. You don't actually need a free hand to fiddle about with zips, pockets, key-rings and buttons, just a free finger - the lightest touch will lock or unlock the car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another nice to have but like everything Audi there's a cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a comfy person..and I know the advanced key is not useless at all, but come on, how many times in 3/4 years with a car, we are full of bags or we don't find the key in the jacket?! I mean, since it's not cheaper, there are other useful optional..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or as my salesman put it .... You can either put your hand in your pocket each time you use the car or put your hand in your pocket once - and pay out 450 quid.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Your salesman is clever! If every time I put my hand in my pocket and lost 1€, maybe I would have chosen the comfort key ahah


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I currently have keyless entry and start in my car, but my key is on the same key ring as my house key. So when I am locking up my house or unlocking my house my keys have to come out at some point regardless, so whilst they are out I can just press lock/unlock for my car. As I said it is the keyless start I would prefer, mainly because I do not like the scratch marks you get from trying to insert the key into the ignition, so if I didn't have that I would maybe fork out for the comfort key.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

> would prefer, mainly because I do not like the scratch marks you get from trying to insert the key into the ignition, so if I didn't have that I would maybe fork out for the comfort key.


exactly!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Had keyless entry on my last car - wish i had specced it on my TTS.


----------



## Ollie W (Oct 4, 2015)

It was an option on the car that I got because the car was already in stock but I actually think it's really useful. Would quite like it to lock itself when I walk away though - the hire Clio we had did that, so why can't my Audi?!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Just digging around looking for information regarding starting the TT? As I didn't spec the advance key option & all the TTs I have driven have had this option, am I reading this right that the standard ignition is still key less?


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Just digging around looking for information regarding starting the TT? As I didn't spec the advance key option & all the TTs I have driven have had this option, am I reading this right that the standard ignition is still key less?


Yep, start stop button.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > Just digging around looking for information regarding starting the TT? As I didn't spec the advance key option & all the TTs I have driven have had this option, am I reading this right that the standard ignition is still key less?
> ...


Oh cool 8) 
I thought I was getting a standard key type ignition.


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

You'll still have too put key in ignition then press stop start button which kind of defeats the object of having the start button imo . Though you might think it's hardly a chore my Honda Civic had ignition key and start button and it was a pain in the arse.
The Devils in the detail!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I keep my key in my pocket, there is no ignition key point, there is a holder for the key behind the cup holder

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I wasn`t too convinced to the advanced key idea, but after a few days of using it, it`s a rather nice feature. You put the hand inside the handle to open and touch the handle on the outside (not necessarily near the button) to close, making opening and closing the car v quick.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I suspect the Advanced key may be of less use come the warm weather. You're going out in T-shirt and jeans - where do you put the key? You don't want to be sat on it in your jeans back pocket and in your front pockets its going to be uncomfortable. I know, take it out and put it in the cup holder. :?


----------

